# NEW daeOptions PROPERTY IN HAWAII ALERT



## Ask DAE (Jan 10, 2018)

Aloha Hawaii! We have a new daeOptions Resort in highly sought-after Hawaii, with one-bedroom units that sleep up to 4 available in Honolulu at the centrally located Ala Moana Hotel by Mantra. This Hawaiian paradise is available to DAE members* starting at $1,678/week (only $240/day). (USD) That's over 25% off published rates!

Most Hawaiian Island visitors start their visit in Honolulu, where sandy shores meet city streets. The contrast of the bustling city life, laidback surf towns, historical Pearl Harbor, ancient volcanoes and culture of the island make this a popular vacation destination. More info.: https://www.daelive.com/articles/bannerarticle.aspx?BannerID=4658

These weeks are bound to be in high demand so snap up a Hawaiian getaway here: Call 800.468.1799 or online at www.daelive.com. *Note: You must be a DAE member to book, but membership is FREE.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 10, 2018)

Long time no post.  Welcome back


----------



## Tank (Jan 10, 2018)

Is this rent only ? 
Or can we use our credits 

Dave


----------

